# Kreuzaxt



## dubois (May 21, 2013)

Just getting started with this kreuzaxt and will keep a going til it's done.

Ernest


----------



## dubois (May 21, 2013)

Coming on strong


----------



## dubois (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

Another one of those crazy kreuzaxes


----------

